# 2.0 TFSI - Alternator or Battery Failure...?



## ChrisHannah (Jul 23, 2018)

Had the car sitting for around a week in my garage with a battery conditioner attached. Took for a run yesterday and the battery light was on and the steering was a bit heavy. Done scan with VCDS and it showed no faults. Used a wireless fault code reader and it showed the voltage between 11.5 and 12.5 When running. And Took it for a quick run and the car died on my return. I am assuming the alternator has died and will need replaced. Don’t have an extensive tool kit so it will probably need to go to my local. Anything else I should check beforehand ? Belt is all ok visually


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Recheck the battery & alternator connections are clean & secure, but should be 14v with engine running so it appears alternator / Volt reg has failed.
V Reg much much cheaper to replace than alternator.
Hoggy.


----------



## Beryl (3 mo ago)

You don’t need much to remove replace alternator. 16mm open spanner or adjustable. 13 mm socket and a 8mm spanner plus a long screwdriver or similar as the alternator needs to be prized out of its housing. 
To replace you need a vice or some c-clamp to ease the bushes back that caused the alternator to have to be prized out in the first place. A YouTube video will explain better than me.


----------



## ChrisHannah (Jul 23, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Recheck the battery & alternator connections are clean & secure, but should be 14v with engine running so it appears alternator / Volt reg has failed.
> V Reg much much cheaper to replace than alternator.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy. Will I need to remove the alternator to get at the regulator? Quite happy to try that first and spend £20 instead of £120😉


----------



## ChrisHannah (Jul 23, 2018)

Beryl said:


> You don’t need much to remove replace alternator. 16mm open spanner or adjustable. 13 mm socket and a 8mm spanner plus a long screwdriver or similar as the alternator needs to be prized out of its housing.
> To replace you need a vice or some c-clamp to ease the bushes back that caused the alternator to have to be prized out in the first place. A YouTube video will explain better than me.


Thanks for that Beryl. I’m going to look at the regulator first I think before I look at changing the alternator. Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ChrisHannah said:


> Thanks Hoggy. Will I need to remove the alternator to get at the regulator? Quite happy to try that first and spend £20 instead of £120😉


Hi, Sorry not sure about access on the MK2 but looks better than a MK1.
Hoggy.


----------



## ChrisHannah (Jul 23, 2018)

Will get a look in the morning and give it a try 🤞


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Interesting. No fault codes.  I wonder if there's a Measurement Block in VCDS for verifying alternator output or the condition of the regulator...? Or is that sort of thing more of a bench test...?

Don't forget if you need a reference for the alternator replacement instructions, we have a good set of workshop manuals available in the *KB*. While you have the alternator out, you might want to go ahead the replace the accessory belt, tensioner and pulleys since you're half way there already.


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

ChrisHannah said:


> Had the car sitting for around a week in my garage with a battery conditioner attached. Took for a run yesterday and the battery light was on and the steering was a bit heavy. Done scan with VCDS and it showed no faults. Used a wireless fault code reader and it showed the voltage between 11.5 and 12.5 When running. And Took it for a quick run and the car died on my return. I am assuming the alternator has died and will need replaced. Don’t have an extensive tool kit so it will probably need to go to my local. Anything else I should check beforehand ? Belt is all ok visually


What car/engine have you got?


----------



## ChrisHannah (Jul 23, 2018)

darrylmg said:


> What car/engine have you got?


2.0 TFSi bwa


----------

